# Big Game auf den Kanaren Fuerteventura



## martin31282 (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo wollte mal wissen ob es in der Gegend um Morro Jable ein vernünftiges Big Game Boot gibt was nicht überlaufen ist. Gibt es so was vielleicht? Gibt es vielleicht ein Fischer der eine Touristen ab und zu mal mit nimmt? Suche kein abgedroschennes "Big Game Boot" die dann einfach vor ein Riff fahren und Grundangeln machen. GIBT ES SOWAS AUF Fuerteventura ?
Würde mich über viele Antworen freuen.#c
Martin |wavey:


----------



## story300 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Kanaren Fuerteventura*

Ich war vor 3 Wochen dort und habe mir die "Blue Nose" komplett gechartert.

Es wird dort fliessend deutsch ( Die Frau ist Deutsche ) gesprochen. Der Mann ist Spanier und beide sehr nett.

Die Saison dort ging gerade erst los für Marlin und Co. als ich dort war.
Leider blieb mir der große Fang vergönnt 

Du kannst entweder an einen Tagesausflug teilnehmen ( Kosten von 10-15 Uhr 90 Euro pro Kopf , max 5 Personen) oder aber dort anrufen und falls gewünscht das Boot komplett chartern. 100 Euro pro Stunde.

Die Flyer dazu plus die Tel. Nummern findest du in Morro direkt in der Tankstelle , dort ist auch ein kl. Angeladen.

Das Boot liegt direkt davor im Hafen.

Anständiges Gerät ( TIAGRA 50 + 80LBS )  und gute Ruten sind auf dem Boot.


----------



## Skrxnch (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Kanaren Fuerteventura*



story300 schrieb:


> Ich war vor 3 Wochen dort und habe mir die "Blue Nose" komplett gechartert.
> 
> Es wird dort fliessend deutsch ( Die Frau ist Deutsche ) gesprochen. Der Mann ist Spanier und beide sehr nett.
> 
> ...



Hallo story300,

hast Du nur geschleppt und hast Du wenigstens was kleines erwischt?
War vor 2J mal Anfang Februar auf dem Boot. Nett sind sie, stimmt. Allerdings ist Feb keine Saison für Thuns oder Marlin
und so wurde es Das übliche halbherzige Schleppen bis hinters Muränenriff und dann Bottomfishing.

Würd mich echt interessieren, da ja jetzt eher "Saison" ist.


----------



## story300 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Kanaren Fuerteventura*

Ich habe nur geschleppt bis kein Land mehr zu sehen war.

Leider habe ich nichts fangen können. Riffangeln wollte ich nicht. Ich war auf Thun oder Marlin aus.

Daher hatte ich mich aber auch vorher drauf eingestellt das es eine " Nullnummer " werden könnte.

War mal eine schöne Abwechselung zum täglichen Strand mit Frau ... 

Gruß André


----------



## martin31282 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Kanaren Fuerteventura*

Mal sehen was das bei mir wird.#c


----------



## BILLFISH (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Big Game auf den Kanaren Fuerteventura*

Grüßt euch,
zum Gedenken an einen Angelfreund.

Der Vorbesitzer der Blue Nose war IGFA Willy.Er kannte sich wirklich gut mit Big Game und den Gewässern um die Kanaren aus.Hat unendlich viele Fische da gefangen.Sein Boot war damals das absolute Highlight und wurde von ihm wie sein Augapfel gehütet.Ich was mit ihm bis vor die Küste  Afrikas unterwegs.Dort gab es massenweise white Marlins.Damals noch alles Penn International II mit den weissen Ruten.Leider haben die jetzigen Besitzer das Boot etwas nach meinem Geschmack etwas vergammeln lassen.Schade.

Marlin ist das ganze Jahr über auf den Kanaren anzutreffen.Die besten Monate sind Aug-Okt.

Letzten Monat wurden 10 blue Marlin gefangen. Ein yellow Fin Tuna mit um die 80kg und ein Big ey mit etwas über 50.
Aber jetzt gehts erst los.....

Für Big Game mit einem Erfahrenen Skipper kann ich nur die 31 Bertram in Coralejo empfehlen.Das Boot heisst Bertram und liegt direkt neben dem Polizeiboot.


----------

